# Infectious Disease Audit



## maine4me (Aug 14, 2012)

Good morning!! Has anyone done an audit for an Infectious Disease practice?  I am about to begin one, and was looking for some advice about a scorecard to use.  For the family practice I have been using the standard E/M scorecard, and today I printed the general multi-system scorecard from Medicare for this specialty audit.


----------



## thompson12 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Score Card*

The IDSA has a website that has all kinds of tools.  I am a compliance officer and fairly new at auditing Infectious Disease but this site has really helped me.

Stephanie Thompson, CPC, Compliance Officer


----------

